# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Động cơ AC DKM hoặc SPG

## daomanh_hung

Em đang cần tìm động cơ AC của DKM hoặc SPG ( loại có điều tốc hoặc ko cũng được) công suất tầm 90w đầu trục trơn
- Gắn hộp giảm tốc trục vít, bánh vít tỷ số 30:1 để làm băng tải nhỏ nhỏ


Tiện luôn bác nào có động cơ 3 pha 1.5kw tua nhanh thì hú em ah  :Smile: )
Lh: 035.335.2376(zalo)

----------

